# Granma & Granpa



## linescum (Apr 3, 2009)

When Grandpa found a bottle of v*i*a*g*r*a* in 
his son's medicine cabinet, he asked 
about using one of the pills. 

The son said, "I don't think you should 
take one Dad; they're very strong 
and very expensive." 

"How much?" asked Grandpa. 

"$10.00 a pill," Answered the son. 

"I don't care," said Grandpa, "I'd still like to 
try one, and before we leave in the 
morning, I'll put the money 
under the pillow." 

Later the next morning, the son found 
$110 under the pillow. He called 
Grandpa and said, "I told 
you each pill was 
$10, not $110.

$10.00 is from me. granpa said

the other $100 is from your granma


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Apr 3, 2009)

Ok, I think I am missing something.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Apr 3, 2009)

I know im slow... but I am just not getting that unless he took 11 of them???


----------



## meowey (Apr 3, 2009)

If I recall the punch line:

*Grandpa replies, "$10 is from me and $100 is from Grandma!"*


Hope this helps!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## linescum (Apr 3, 2009)

sorry bout that didn't notice that it was cut short but its fixed now. thanks meowy


----------

